# pants that arent too tight or too baggy



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

im looking at the 32 cappa pants and im wondering if anyones got em or had em. it seems like all the pants i see are baggy and ugly, or if its advertised as slim its too tight and ugly. so wheres the in between or the pants that are slim but not stupid tight looking.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I have them. For a skinny fit I am in medium L1 Thunders. The Cappas in a small are more of a tailored fit for me. Slim, not skinny. Really nice pants, inexpensive and 20k with stretch. Awesome.


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

awesome, do you mind me asking what your waist is and your weight? im a size 30 waist 130lbs, im just trying to figure out how well there going to fit me, and do you usually wear anything underneath? sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

That works nicely, I'm a 30in waist and 140. I usually wear just a standard first layer but on super cold days I can throw on some sweatpants nice and comfortably.


----------



## jr05 (Oct 14, 2009)

haven't tried them, but according to Transworld the bonfire volt pants are a good fit between baggy and skinny.


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

awesome thanks guys


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Go to local board shop/s. Try on as many pants as you want. Find the ones you want, and buy. Fit is too hard to discuss b/c what's slim or baggy for one person isn't for another.


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

ill take my chances online, im not exactly after the perfect fit, i just want something that isnt thugly or tight.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The Cappa is pretty slim fitting, not skinny super tight, but def fitted. I bought a pair last season b/c it's a sick deal for 20K, but the fit was a little too snug and they were a pain to get over my boots to make BOA adjustments.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the Bonfire Volt Stretch and they fit slightly baggier than my levis 514s(slim, straight fit).


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

that sounds exactly like what im looking for


----------

